# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Cảnh báo mã độc cướp tài khoản Facebook phát tán rộng rãi tại Việt Nam

## Boom

*Thời gian gần đây tại Việt Nam lan truyền một loại virus có khả năng cướp tài khoản Facebook của người sử dụng. Mã độc này đang lây lan theo cấp số nhân vì mỗi tài khoản bị chiếm đoạt lại biến thành một "tổng đài" phát tán virus.
*
Thời gian gần đây trên tường của nhiều người dùng *Facebook* xuất hiện những đường link kèm theo các hình ảnh và thông điệp gây sốc hoặc những thông điệp gây tò mò... Những đường link này được gửi đến trực tiếp từ chính bạn bè của người dùng Facebook khiến nhiều người tưởng nhầm rằng đây chính là nội dung được bạn bè gửi và muốn mình mở ra xem.

​Bạn đọc để ý đường dẫn có dạng bất thường, ở đây là *app_abc* (abc có dạng 1 dãy số như ảnh trên) là 1 trong những dấu hiệu nhận biết lừa đảo

Trên thực tế, đây là một loại virus dưới dạng các ứng dụng của Facebook và đang được lây lan rất nhanh trong cộng đồng người dùng Facebook tại Việt Nam.

Khi nhấn vào những đường link này, người dùng sẽ được chuyển đến một trang web có giao diện giống hệt trang đăng nhập Facebook, tuy nhiên khi chú ý kỹ đây là một trang web giả mạo và có địa chỉ không hề liên quan đến Facebook.

Nhiều người tưởng nhầm rằng để đọc được nội dung của trang web cần phải đăng nhập vào tài khoản Facebook mà không hay biết rằng đây hoàn toàn là trang web giả mạo. Sau khi đăng nhập vào, thông tin về tài khoản Facebook bao gồm tên sử dụng và mật khẩu đăng nhập sẽ bị đánh cắp.


Trang web giả mạo với giao diện đăng nhập giống hệt Facebook



Tuy nhiên khi quan sát kỹ, bạn sẽ thấy đường link của trang web không phải của Facebook

​Bên cạnh đó, khi nhấn vào đường link giả mạo kể trên, bạn cũng sẽ vô tình cài đặt một ứng dụng có chứa mã độc vào Facebook của mình. Ứng dụng độc hại này sẽ có chức năng tự động phát tán và gửi các tin nhắn có chứa đường link giả mạo tương tự lên tường của những người khác có trong danh sách bạn bè của người dùng.

Điều này sẽ khiến cho tài khoản Facebook của những người bị nhiễm mã độc trở thành “trợ lực” của hacker khi phát tán virus và tiếp tục giúp hacker đánh cắp được thêm nhiều tài khoản Facebook hơn.

Những tài khoản sau khi bị hacker chiếm dụng thường được sử dụng vào mục đích lừa đảo, cũng như có thể xem được những nội dung riêng tư mà người dùng đã chia sẻ trên Facebook.

*Làm gì nếu đã nhiễm ứng dụng độc hại trên Facebook*

Để kiểm tra xem tài khoản hiện tại của mình đã bị nhiễm virus trên Facebook hay chưa, bạn có thể truy cập vào trang cá nhân của mình, sau đó nhấn vào chức năng “_Xem nhật ký hoạt động_”.

​Đây là chức năng sẽ cho bạn xem lại những hoạt động trên Facebook của mình, bao gồm cả những hoạt động do virus tự thực hiện chứ không phải theo chủ đích của bạn.

Sau khi truy cập vào mục “_Xem nhật ký hoạt động_”, đánh dấu vào tùy chọn “_Bao gồm hoạt động chỉ mình tôi_” ở trên. Điều này sẽ cho phép bạn xem đầy đủ lịch sử hoạt động trên Facebook, bao gồm cả các hoạt động riêng tư của chính bạn.

Nếu trong phần nhật ký hoạt động cho thấy bạn viết hàng loạt tin nhắn lên tường của nhiều người khác với các nội dung giống nhau mà bạn không hề hay biết có nghĩa là tài khoản Facebook của bạn đã bị nhiễm ứng dụng độc hại.

*Trong trường hợp này, bạn có thể thực hiện theo các bước sau để gỡ bỏ ứng dụng độc hại ra khỏi Facebook của mình:*

Từ trang Facebook, *nhấn vào biểu tượng chiếc ổ khóa* ở góc trên bên phải, chọn “_Xem thiết lập khác_” từ menu hiện ra.


​Tại trang web hiện ra sau đó, bạn chọn “_Ứng dụng_” ở menu bên trái.


​Tại đây, danh sách các ứng dụng bạn đã cài đặt và sử dụng trên Facebook sẽ được liệt kê đầy đủ. Nếu nhận thấy những ứng dụng lạ mà bạn không rõ chức năng hoặc cài đặt từ lúc nào, bạn đưa chuột vào ứng dụng đó và nhấn vào dấu _“X”_ hiện ra để xóa ứng dụng khỏi Facebook.​Nhấn vào nút “*Xóa*” ở hộp thoại hiện ra sau đó để xác nhận gỡ bỏ ứng dụng.

*Làm sao để tự bảo vệ mình?*

Loại mã độc Facebook này được phát tán dựa trên sự tò mò của người dùng, do vậy thường được mạo danh dưới những hình ảnh hấp dẫn và nội dung gây tò mò. Do vậy, khi nhận được những đường link trên Facebook gửi đến mình, bạn không nên vội vã kích vào chúng.

Bên cạnh đó, khi xuất hiện những trang web yêu cầu đăng nhập vào tài khoản, bao gồm cả tài khoản Facebook, Gmail hay Yahoo... bạn cũng không nên đăng nhập lập tức mà nên kiểm tra lại xem đường link trang web có chính xác hay không.

Với các trang web này, ở thanh địa chỉ trên trình duyệt web sẽ hiển thị biểu tượng ổ khóa nhỏ, là biểu tượng xác minh thông tin đăng nhập được mã hóa và bảo vệ. Các trang web giả mạo (_có thể giả mạo cả địa chỉ web_) thường không có biểu tượng xác minh này. Do vậy, bạn chỉ nên đăng nhập vào Facebook hay Gmail ở những trang web có biểu tượng ổ khóa xác minh dữ liệu được mã hóa.

​Biểu tượng ổ khóa nhỏ trên thanh địa chỉ trình duyệt web xác minh dữ liệu đăng nhập của trang web đượcc mã hóa và bảo vệ

----------

